# RCS Elite 3 controlling functions



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I am considering buying a used RCS Elite 3 and I have a few questions.

1. How many external 'functions' can this support e.g trigger bell, whistle- I could like to connect a sound card that currently has separate push buttons on a lead.

2. What do some of the buttons do on the Tx- which buttons do bell, whistle, etc

I would like to just find out more about this unit before if decide to buy, as I am having difficulty finding information.

Many thanks, Alec.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

An email to Dave Goodson should get you the help you need: 

[email protected] 

Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec, 

I use an older RCS Elite for EBT #15, along with a Soundtraxx Sierra audio card and I am very happy with them. I'm not sure which Elite I have, but Tony Walsham will probably post later from Oz when he sees your topic. I have/had the documentation around here somewhere for the oldest Elite - not sure what makes it a vers 3. They are fiddley to install unless you know what a transistor-transistor interface does, but once you get the docs it is straightforward. 


Update: I googled rcs elite 3 and got a couple of useful sites for you. Brandbright sells them: *brandbright.co.uk remote controls page*
and RCS New England (Don Sweet - Dave's counterpart over on this coast) has some install info on *[url]www.remotecontrolthrottles** - installations.*[/url] 
_
This is the third edit to get these links to work. Grrrr._ _Fourth and last attempt. http//www.remotecontrolthrottles.com/Installations/installations.shtml needs a : if the link above doesn't work_


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Oct 2011 05:21 PM 
Alec, 

... but Tony Walsham will probably post later from Oz when he sees your topic. ...


I can't speak for Tony, but it would be my guess that even though he is a great guy, the Elite is no longer his product line. You should seek info from those that supposedly support it now.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the Elite is no longer his product line 
The Elite is no longer anyone's product line, as far as I can tell. Tony doesn't even have the documentation online - hasn't had it for years. But he probably still has some files archived somewhere, I would hope.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Like I told the site owner, I only come here when someone sends me an e-mail with a link. 
The Elite line is owned and currently made by the new owners (since September of last year), Cordless Renovations. 
All anyone has to do is e-mail me as suggested earlier. 
Or, look them up in GR. 
Logging off now.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Alec.
Ever since the RCS ELITE-3 was first made it has had three function outputs.
There have been two different types of transmitters supplied.
1). The TX-8 had four buttons on the face. Plus a pushbutton in the side which allowed three of the buttons to double up as function triggers. The first three buttons from the left corresponded to the three function triggers on the ESC.
2). The TX-24 had eight buttons on the hand piece face. Two are/were dedicated & marked with a Horn (F1) and Bell (F2) symbol. F3 is/was triggered by pressing the 1st & 3rd buttons on the top row simultaneously.

If the new makers will not or cannot supply you instructions please contact me off line with a pic of the TX and RX/ESC and I will gladly supply you with a pdf file of same.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many thanks everyone! 
Thanks Tony, that makes sense- it is the 8 button one. 
Pete, thanks for trying with the links, they all work for me- useful stuff! 
Hopefully I should be fine for instructions. 

Alec.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I should be fine for instructions
Tip #1. Change the code switch so you aren't running the default configuration. There are other folk around who have these (though maybe not too many in Lancashire!)


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Pete, especially if I end up with a few of these, but I too doubt many neigbours have one! 

Alec.


----------

